# Hello



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Just found the site and it looks good.

My wife and I just bought (on my birthday) a 2007 RS21 and so far we love it!

Can't wait to get out and use it, and to look around this site!!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

26600JV said:


> Just found the site and it looks good.
> 
> My wife and I just bought (on my birthday) a 2007 RS21 and so far we love it!
> 
> Can't wait to get out and use it, and to look around this site!!


Congratulations and welcome!

But I think you meant to say 2007 21RS ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, 26600JV!* action 
Welcome to the family, and congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Any way he says it he is Welcome









Check out the rally section and join the fun.

John


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

*Welcome!!!*

I too have a 21RS, always good to see another happy owner. Welcome to your new addiction, Outbackers.com.

George


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!!! That's a nice birthday present!!!!

The gift that keeps on giving.....now you also have..... a new on-line family, almost-24 hr Help-Desk (all questions addressed), LOTS of information, moral support when needed, great friendships available, and Rally/Camping companions, too! Glad you've joined us!

Check out the up-coming Niagra Falls, NY Rally, as well as Twin Mtn, NH (Columbus Day wknd) and Otter Creek, PA (2 weeks later).


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy birthday and congrats on the new Outback. Welcome to the site. So, how old are you?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my warmest and most congratulatory remarks to you and yours on joining this illustrious and esteemed group.

In other words, Hi!

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and Congrads on the new Outback. Not go out and enjoy it!!!!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi 26600JV! action

Welcome to Outbackers, congrats on your new 21rs and a belated









Happy Camping,
Dawn sunny


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday (late) and CONGRATS!!! on the new camper. We have a 2006 21RS and WE LOVE IT.









Sheila


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CAMPING CRAZY said:


> Happy Birthday (late) and CONGRATS!!! on the new camper. We have a 2006 21RS and WE LOVE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action Hi Camping Crazy! action

Welcome to Outbackers, Glad you found us








How long have you had your 21rs and where are you from?

Dawn sunny


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome 26600JV action 
Sounds like you got yourself a pretty sweet birthday present








ENJOY!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congratulations!! * 

Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

From one 21RS (or RS21...they both work for me!) owner to another...

action action Welcome! action action

Let us know about you. Let us know about your camper.

Ask questions. Someone here will probably have an answer for you.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome 26600JV to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS very nice model

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You'll love it more each time you take it out. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for such a warm welcome.

A little info on me, I'm 32, married to a wonderful woman (Who bought a camper fpr me for my birthday) and a great son(3). We have three dogs, a yellow lab Ozzie(9) a Jack Russell (8) and a beagle-red tick mix(1). We have been camping for our whole lives. Tent, Pop-up, and now the Outback. I enjoy pretty much anything outdoors. I can't wait to get some time and sit down and look at this site and get some ideas.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

26600JV said:


> Thanks for such a warm welcome.
> 
> A little info on me, I'm 32, married to a wonderful woman (Who bought a camper fpr me for my birthday) and a great son(3). We have three dogs, a yellow lab Ozzie(9) a Jack Russell (8) and a beagle-red tick mix(1). We have been camping for our whole lives. Tent, Pop-up, and now the Outback. I enjoy pretty much anything outdoors. I can't wait to get some time and sit down and look at this site and get some ideas.
> 
> ...


Welcome and Congrats on your new Outback, Mark!

I'm sure you and your family will love it. Happy Outbackin!!

C-Mac


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

congrats on the trailer. welcome to outbackers.com


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Welcome Jason and family!!







What a wonderful birthday present!! Happy belated birthday!!
Looking forward to reading more from you!

action 
Jewels


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbacker's
From Bath, NY!!!


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome. i hope you enjoy yours as much as we do!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome

Hope you get all the info you need.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

you'll find tons of help here and a little bsing too! great site and great people!


----------

